# a sad, sad post... take heed.



## RAdams (Jul 7, 2010)

As most people here know, I have been if florida for a couple of weeks. Well, After a three day bus ride, I am back in Oklahoma. Please allow me to explain.



"Roxy". 

For those that do not know, This is the street name for a powerfull pain killer that is prescribed by doctors for severe and chronic pains. It is a little green or blue (possibly other colors, i dont know) pill that apparently ALOT of people like to either chop up and snort, or shoot it up. It is highly addictive, and also holds the super snappy (said with sarcasm) name "Hillbilly Heroin". It is sold on the streets by dope pushers for $10 to 15 a pill, and addicts prefer to have at least 6 or 8 pills a day, and 10 or 12 is even better (again said with sarcasm).

Oxycodone Hydrochloride (or something very similar) is the name the drug company calls this new pandemic. It is prescribed by "Dr. Feelgood's" all over in incredible numbers and is infesting the country like Crack. 

I don't want to get into it any more from there, other than this.......

If you have a loved one, or if you yourself has a problem with these pills... GIVE/GET HELP. The road they/you are on is a very very miserable, lonely road with no good outcome if they/you continue. Find an alternative, and lose the excuses and ricochet blame. Grow some Testicular Fortitude and step up.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh oh.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron,

I hope everything works out for you with whatever it is that you have going on. It was quiet around here without you!!

Good luck Buddy!


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you and I hope the road you are traveling has sunshine at the end. Godspeed.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2010)

I freely admit I am an alcoholic.  Stopped drinking for the third and, with God's help, the last time in 1993, but still an alcoholic.

Many people say as a joke, "Hi, I'm Joe and I'm an alcoholic"  followed by "HI JOE!!"    

Well, they actually show they know very LITTLE about the AA program, because even in 1993 the introduction was far more often, "Hi, I'm Joe and I'm an alcoholic and addict!!"
*
Joining Alcoholics Anonymous is FREE!!!  They tell you that you have already paid the price of admission!!!*
The program CAN work.  It does NOT work over 80% of the time--so you first must DECIDE you are not going to drink for the next ten minutes!!  Then, with the help of others going through the same experiences, you  find out you are NOT unique.

In my group, most of us were high profile in this small community, but few knew we were addicted to drugs or booze.

Ron, tell whomever is involved in this, there IS hope.  They can't do it FOR you, but they HAVE done it BEFORE you.  They understand and HAVE "been there, done that!!"

An addict will always be an addict---but you CAN control the substance instead of letting IT control YOU!!

And, it sure feels better (about two years into sobriety--the first two years are a BITCH!!---Ten minutes at a time!!)

Edit in: IF you have not been through withdrawal yet, make CERTAIN there is someone with you 24 hours a day for however long it takes.  THAT is a real trip with lots of times when you think the only answer is a quick fix.  IF you can do it in a detox environment, do so.   A thin lady I knew lost 20 pounds in three days.  I didn't lose weight, just my mind for a few days.


----------



## David M (Jul 7, 2010)

best of luck with whatever is goin on . its been quiet here without you . hope your ok . 
david.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron, I undertsand what you're going through. I've had to fight off some personal demons lately with dilated. Started with one 4 times a day. Ended up taking 3 at a time within a few weeks. It takes a ton of willpower and help from others to fight off the urge. I still struggle day to day but I have someone that does everything she can do to help.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure I understand what's going on or who got into the oxycodone, but I hope it all works out for the best.  Percocet, Roxicet, and oxycontin are all brand names for the stuff you're talking about.  It's great pain medicine, but like a lot of things, it can be trouble when used for the wrong reasons.


----------



## bbuis (Jul 7, 2010)

Oxycotin killed one of my friends .. nasty drug.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron,  I have no advice other than what has been said already.  I wish you luck in what ever demons seemed to have crossed you or your family's path.  Glad to have you back on though!


----------



## phillywood (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron, I am hoping that you are not the one who is involved in this. You don't need that in your life and you certainly bigger than that. I hope if its not you then you can help the one who is involved in this ordeal to find the right help and get out of this mess before it ruins his/her life. I am glad at least you realize the horror such addiction can bring about and you can help. I am preying God that it's not you and if you need any help or anyone to talk to we are all here. You already know all your friends here and you know we are all behind you when you need us. Good luck man. The best wishes for you.


----------



## snyiper (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron all I can do is toss up prayers and make this offer. If at any time you need to talk, email, phone what ever you have my ear when ever you want it...that is a standing offer.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron, as always, my thoughts and prayers are with you! If there is anything I can do, call or write.


----------



## arioux (Jul 7, 2010)

It's like turning inlace acrylester:  Sharp tool (mind) and light touch (one day at the time).

A real bugger to go thru but the result is worth it.  A final product you will be proud of. 

Keep your heads up.  A lot a friend around here to support


----------



## RAdams (Jul 7, 2010)

I have my problems, don't get me wrong... Remember, you are talking to the guy with a "3 foot bong"... BUT I am not the person in concern. It is my little brother and his wife. 

When i got there, I offered to help them break the chain, and even had my wife do alot of research on detox and natural supplements to help, But my brother is too stubborn (Imagine that). He is actually messing with a quite nasty cocktail of drugs. Oxycodone, clonazepam (generic for klonopin), and Xanax. 

The "straw that broke the camels back" for me was when he started nodding off while driving REPEATEDLY. He kept ricocheting the blame back to me for a similar incident that i did when i was like 19 years old, Only when i did it, it was from exhaustion and only once did i nod. 

Every time i tried to confront him about the situation, he would find something to pick at about me instead of addressing the problems at hand. I watched him spend $150 to $250 a day on drugs. 

He is supposed to be doing something about his problem now that me and him got into it big time. There was some seriously heated conversations and some things were said that cut both of us like knives. I am a very proud person, with alot of determination and all that fancy stuff, so i hold my namesake to a higher level because i hold myself to that level as well. When some of my family is messing up so seriously, it is extra aggravating to me because we are supposed to be better than most. Kind of like in "Searching for Bobby Fischer" when he tells young Josh that he must hold the world in contempt. Nobody alive is on my level, except my bloodline. I know this might be slightly offensive to some, but in my honest opinion, If you do not think the same about your own bloodline, then I have proven myself correct already. 

It really was a sad and miserable experience that set me back financially even further in the hole than i was before i left, But if my brother really does work out his situation, then it will have been worth it.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron,
Prayers with you and your family. That is a nasty cocktail as you already stated.

I also pray you may see a blessing in your day tomorrow. Be it small but just a glimmer of hope.

-Eric


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ron,
   I was on Oxycontin for 3 1/2 years. To give you an Idea, I was taking per day, 300+ mg's plus percocet and Oxy IR for break-through pain. As many on here know, I have a shoulder injury I recieved in the Air Force. After 7 operations, pain killers were all I could do. My doc just kept giving them to me and upping the dosage as I started to withdraw. I just took his word for it until I found out he got a bonus for all of the scripts he wrote. 

I ended up with a severe opiate addiction for 3 1/2 years, did rapid detox, had a seizure lost complete memory of that entire month and ended up in a program in Florida for 9 days to detox.

That drug stripped me of alot and for a young guy such as myself who never did any kind of drugs it was especially hard.. 

It has been 4 years since I was on any opiates. I still feel pain, but it beats the alternative.. If you have any questions, I am sure I can help as I have been through it and on doses that would kill a small horse!  





RAdams said:


> As most people here know, I have been if florida for a couple of weeks. Well, After a three day bus ride, I am back in Oklahoma. Please allow me to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnU (Jul 8, 2010)

Best of luck, prayers, and hi hopes to you and your family Ron.  Sounds like you have have a long hard road ahead but your head is on straight.  Nothing is more important than family and nobody should live with regrets, especially when it can be replaced with tough love.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck.  Having grown up with a pot head, I have no tolerance for drugs, or the lack of will power to get off of them.

I've never needed high strength pain meds.  Had a couple surgeries over the years and took maybe 1 pill.

Every few years I tweak my back muscles into spasms and take some napaproxen and some methocarbomel.  The later is supposed to make you drowsey, but never noticed that affect either.

Is their a blocker drug like haladon for herion addicts?


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 8, 2010)

I think that it is good that you are clear about the path your brother and his wife are traveling.  However, unless they want to stop nothing anyone else does or says will matter. There are NA meetings everywhere, just a phone call away.  After 30 years of being clean and sober it is still One Day At A Time.  I wish you, your brother, his wife and your family the very best of luck and will concentrate healing energy in your direction.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 8, 2010)

I am wondering, Ron, if it is something my little brother is going through. Nodding of at the wheel. It was brought to light that he was taking too much pain medication. He is now seeing a psychiatrist and going through a detox program that uses methadone? I am not sure he is following through.


----------



## Wolfdancer (Jul 8, 2010)

USAFVET98 said:


> Ron,
> I was on Oxycontin for 3 1/2 years. To give you an Idea, I was taking per day, 300+ mg's plus percocet and Oxy IR for break-through pain. As many on here know, I have a shoulder injury I recieved in the Air Force. After 7 operations, pain killers were all I could do. My doc just kept giving them to me and upping the dosage as I started to withdraw. I just took his word for it until I found out he got a bonus for all of the scripts he wrote.
> 
> I ended up with a severe opiate addiction for 3 1/2 years, did rapid detox, had a seizure lost complete memory of that entire month and ended up in a program in Florida for 9 days to detox.
> ...



Hi Ron
Wow I am on this junk also I have a really bad spine and have had 6 operations also. So know they just have me on 400 mgs of Morpine or better know as MS CONTIN, and as much oxicodone as I want each day well up to 10 pills for break through pain. Yes this is more drugs than most folks get in 1 surgery. and like the other person in this quote said mine is enough to kill an elephant. I have been on this for 5 years know and take that much every day as if I try to get off of it, my boady starts doing wierd things to me. I WANT OFF OF IT. But I dont know how. It cost over 300 dollars a mounth in just pain pills.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone who has an Opiate dependency should check out the link below. Dependency doesnt mean junky, it just means you are stuck.  I went through a rapid detox program that got me off of oxycontin after 3 1/2 years using buprinorphine (suboxone).  

Methadone is good but stores in your liver and is even harder to titrate down. 

At this link you could punch in your zip code and find a doc near you. 

http://heretohelpprogram.com/Default.aspx


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 8, 2010)

Ron,

As others have said, nothing you do or say is going to make a difference unless they want to help themselves. I know that is hard but all you can do is keep talking to them.

Keep in touch and don't take ANYTHING they say as a personal attack. Remember, they are fighting an addiction and may not even realize how harsh they are being. If you keep talking and try to talk sense into them, maybe something that is said will sink in and they will realize that what they are doing is hurting them more than what they think.

Good luck my friend. Keep strong. They are going to need it. BTW, you are much better where you are at. Nothing good would have come from you staying in that situation.

Welcome back my friend! My prayers are with you family!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 8, 2010)

Wolfdancer said:


> Hi Ron
> Wow I am on this junk also I have a really bad spine and have had 6 operations also. So know they just have me on 400 mgs of Morpine or better know as MS CONTIN, and as much oxicodone as I want each day well up to 10 pills for break through pain. Yes this is more drugs than most folks get in 1 surgery. and like the other person in this quote said mine is enough to kill an elephant. I have been on this for 5 years know and take that much every day as if I try to get off of it, my boady starts doing wierd things to me. I WANT OFF OF IT. But I dont know how. It cost over 300 dollars a mounth in just pain pills.


 



I WANT TO OFFER A STANDING OFFER TO THE ENTIRE IAP FAMILY........


I live in southwestern Oklahoma. I live in a crusty little two bedroom brick house a stones throw from a beautiful little lake in a community of about 100 or so people. I will offer anyone here that wants it the same thing i offered my brother. A rapid detox at my house. If you can get here, and get home afterwards, and really want to quit, then i will help. go to the doctor and get the meds for getting cleaned up, or come here for a couple of weeks of pure hell with no meds.... I DONT CARE. I will clean the vomit, and get cold wet rags, and blankets, and cook soup all stinking day and night. I am an insomniac, so i dont sleep much anyway. 

I am not a psychiatrist, or a doctor, or anything similar. The nearest Hospital is 20 minutes, and the nearest GOOD hospital is an hour away by car. My house is small, and old and you will sleep on the couch or a blow up mattress in my living room. There will be alot of walking and talking and soul searching and when you are physically able, you will have to help out however possible, but i will help in any way i can. There may be a housefull of people when you get here, because anyone with the fortitude to stand up (EVEN IF IT IS DONE IN TOTAL PRIVACY) I WILL HELP. I will turn nobody away that wants to get cleaned up... JUST ASK ME. 

If you don't want it to be a public affair, then PM me. I will give you my number and we can talk about the details over the phone in 100% secrecy. I just want to help anyone that is fighting with this junk. 



On another note, I am not giving up communications with my brother. I just wrote him a long letter trying this time to be calm and rational. I will never give up... We have been through hell together, and we are all we have, so i will never give up.



I am going to clear some of the old PM's in my box just in case... I want to have plenty of room because I am DEAD serious. Come here and break the cycle. Commit to the time needed, and I will commit to you. I will pick anyone up from the greyhound, airport, mapquest, latitudinal coordinates, Cops, Doctors, Lawyers, Judges...... I dont care what you do for a living. Nobody will know except me, you, and whoever else might be here getting cleaned up when you arrive. Your occupation will never be a topic of any conversation... we will get you through this, just take the first step....... one PM.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are some good cover excuses you can use to get away for detox.......



Family Emergency (NOT A LIE)
work trip
a much needed vacation
mid life crisis
relationship problems


I think that is a good list to choose from.... now you have a PM to send and tickets to buy right???


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 8, 2010)

Ron I just took a quick look at your profile. I think you got your birth date wrong. Based on this thread you had to have been born in 57 not 75. You speak with great passion, wisdom and confidence. I truly know nothing about you and already I admire you. He may not know it now, but your brother is very fortunate to have you as a sibling.

I hated OK when I lived there the last half of "82" (Ft. Sill), but the folks on here from OK make me think it wouldn't be all that bad today.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 8, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Ron I just took a quick look at your profile. I think you got your birth date wrong. Based on this thread you had to have been born in 57 not 75. You speak with great passion, wisdom and confidence. I truly know nothing about you and already I admire you. He may not know it now, but your brother is very fortunate to have you as a sibling.
> 
> I hated OK when I lived there the last half of "82" (Ft. Sill), but the folks on here from OK make me think it wouldn't all that bad today.


 

When you get to know me, you may not feel the same, but i appreciate the compliment!

I really was born in 75... I just celebrated my 35th birthday. I have a very unique life. I have been wonderfully married for 11 years and raised three kids who now range in age from 20 to almost 23. I have a 14 month old Grand-daughter. Trust me, you are not the first person to tell me that my wisdom and passion exceed my age. I have been through situations that most people could not imagine. I have seen things that people should never have to see, and I have experienced living nightmares that would turn your hair white. With these experiences come knowledge. Some things you never forget, no matter how young you are when you learn them, so if you start making adult decisions in adult situations at 10 or 11 years old, when you get to 35, it is old business...


----------

